# EOS M2, firmware uppdate?



## Norw_photog (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello, i have a EOS M2 and trying to find out if there is any firmware update available.
The problem is only canon japan has the M2 details, and i got big problems navigate the site in
Japanese language. - I would very much appreciate if there is some Japanese speaking souls here to have a glance at the site. canon.jp 
Btw. the current firmware i got on mine M2 is 1.0.2

Thanks!


----------



## dcm (Jan 7, 2015)

Visited the Canon Hong Kong site, you could try others. They have a reasonable English version and have both EOS M and EOS M2 cameras on the site.

EOS M page offers the known firmware update http://www.canon.com.hk/en/product/catalog/productItemDetails.do?prrfnbr=200415

EOS M2 page does not offer a firmware update so I assume there hasn't been one.
http://www.canon.com.hk/en/product/catalog/productItemDetails.do?prrfnbr=200922


----------



## Norw_photog (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## Torinofarra (Jan 13, 2015)

i get so much more knowledge.


----------



## Crostek (May 2, 2015)

Have anyone successfully updated firmware for EOS M2? My current version is 1.0.2 and I've tried to update it with canon software and EOS M firmware with no luck.


----------



## archiea (May 2, 2015)

canon offers the M2 firmware here but there is a price penalty.. ;D

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/product/cameras/eos_m3.do


(ain't I a stinker!?!?!)


----------

